# Circuito integrado HS153SPJ



## TECNOREPARADOR (Abr 28, 2013)

Buenas tardes,alguien podría proporcionarme el diagrama de configuracion interna del C. I. HS153SPJ Y y donde lo podria conseguir?
Gracias.


----------

